# What gas mileage are you getting RIGHT NOW?



## IERide

When I'm driving I watch my gas-mileage like a hawk. My car has an instant/current milage screen and watching that graph dip down is like watching nickels and dimes blow out the exhaust pipe...

Right now my average is 33.6MPG over the last 500 miles or so.

Do you watch your mileage/do you care? And how many miles per gallon are you getting now/today based on your car or manual calculations (not based on what the sticker on the window said) ?


----------



## Adieu

12-19 mpg


----------



## geauxfish

IERide said:


> When I'm driving I watch my gas-mileage like a hawk. My car has an instant/current milage screen and watching that graph dip down is like watching nickels and dimes blow out the exhaust pipe...
> 
> Right now my average is 33.6MPG over the last 500 miles or so.
> 
> Do you watch your mileage/do you care? And how many miles per gallon are you getting now/today based on your car or manual calculations (not based on what the sticker on the window said) ?


I get almost exactly the same mpg as you. What vehicle are you driving? I watch my expenses constantly.


----------



## IERide

Driving a 2016 Altima, and driving it like an old lady.


----------



## geauxfish

2015 Soul stick shift here


----------



## Adieu

IERide said:


> Driving a 2016 Altima, and driving it like an old lady.


Altimas are weird.

Ran a rental thru 48 states, mpg fluctuated from like 13 (!) To 43


----------



## IERide

If I drive a lot on the streets, even if I'm being VERY careful, the mileage will drop to around 20.. If i drive on the highway, even only being moderately careful, I'll get about 30.. on the highway being VERY careful i can get it up to 37.
The lowest I've ever seen it was about 18 and that's with my lead-footed wife driving around town.


----------



## Jc.

48 mpg Prius C one 2013


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

33 mpg Corolla.


----------



## since05/16

44mpg. 2012 civic hybrid.


----------



## Mole

36 mpg average 2016 Ford Focus in eco mode.


----------



## Clifford Chong

I get about 26-28 in city exclusively.

I drive a 2016 Honda civic with cvt.

I have a bad habit of pressing the gas too often and I always work in rush hours which is why it's low.


----------



## Spotscat

If I use the cheap ($2.10/gallon tonight) 87-octane... I get about 9-10 in city.
If I use the expensive ($2.70/gallon) 93-octane... I get about 11-12 in city.

Such is the downside of owning a large 4WD SUV.


----------



## tohunt4me

I got 31 m.p.g. today.
Usually get in range of 27mpg to 35mpg

Depends on length of red lights and drive throughs.


----------



## UberDez

Passat tsi averaging 34mpg over the last 40k miles

Explorer 21.5mpg over the last 10k miles


----------



## Fostel

Summertime leads to improvements.







Still far from what Toyota state though.
95 octane over here.


----------



## Andretti

Fostel said:


> Summertime leads to improvements.
> View attachment 127769
> 
> Still far from what Toyota state though.
> 95 octane over here.


I'm seriously looking at this car for my personal vehicle.

In the States it's branded as a 'Corolla iM'. Built in Japan. I love the styling, the mileage looks great, and one can't go wrong with Toyota dependability.

Also looking at the new Civic 5dr hatch, which apparently is built in Swindon!


----------



## Fostel

Andretti said:


> I'm seriously looking at this car for my personal vehicle.
> 
> In the States it's branded as a 'Corolla iM'. Built in Japan. I love the styling, the mileage looks great, and one can't go wrong with Toyota dependability.
> 
> Also looking at the new Civic 5dr hatch, which apparently is built in Swindon!


Mine is made in the UK. Would prefer to get one from Japan though.


----------



## dirtylee

FYI, don't calculate mileage via the display, it's not that accurate. 

Fill up the tank, drive, then fill it again. Miles driven/gas used on refill is exact. I'm OCD so I use the exact same gas pump everytime.


----------



## Andretti

Fostel said:


> Mine is made in the UK. Would prefer to get one from Japan though.


Yeah, in the States there's a suffix in the VIN number plaque to designate country-of-origin, so it's easily decipherable on the lot.

I've had 4 Japanese assembled Toyotas, and all were extremely dependable. If I go with the Auris, it will be my first ever Brit assembled car.

I hope it fares better than the old MGBs of late. Though I've always loved Triumph motorcycles despite the 'Prince of Darkness' Lucas electrics.

Americans have long suspected Brits drink warm beer because they have Lucas refrigerators!


----------



## Lapetak

2005 Mazda MPV with a V6 engine, Im getting like 18 MPG


----------



## Fostel

dirtylee said:


> FYI, don't calculate mileage via the display, it's not that accurate.
> 
> Fill up the tank, drive, then fill it again. Miles driven/gas used on refill is exact. I'm OCD so I use the exact same gas pump everytime.


http://www.fuelly.com/


----------



## Spotscat

Andretti said:


> Yeah, in the States there's a suffix in the VIN number plaque to designate country-of-origin, so it's easily decipherable on the lot.
> 
> I've had 4 Japanese assembled Toyotas, and all were extremely dependable. If I go with the Auris, it will be my first ever Brit assembled car.
> 
> I hope it fares better than the old MGBs of late. Though I've always loved Triumph motorcycles despite the 'Prince of Darkness' Lucas electrics.
> 
> Americans have long suspected Brits drink warm beer because they have Lucas refrigerators!


I used to work at a motorcycle shop, and we sold, repaired, and most of us rode, BSA's, Triumph's, and Norton's - so we were all very well acquainted with "The Prince of Darkness".

Memorial Day 1987 we are all gathered at a co-workers house for a BBQ and to watch the Indy 500. About 50 laps into the race, Bobby Rahal hits the pits with some sort of problem. The crew works on it, he goes back out for a lap or two, but the car isn't running right. He pits again, and after another failed attempt at repair, his team calls it a day - he's so far down there's no sense in continuing.

About ten minutes later, Chris Economaki is down in the pits, where he reports that Rahal is done, and the problem with his car was a faulty engine control module (ECM). Chris holds up the ECM by the wires to show the camera what an ECM is - a blue box with some wires, about half the size of a shoebox, with the name of the manufacturer on it in red letters... Lucas.

We laughed so hard we were crying the rest of the day!


----------



## Javierz0509

55 to 60 mpg prius c


----------



## Jack Marrero

I'm getting around 50 MPG day in/out with my Prius two. $23 full tank, is good for driving 500 miles.


----------



## Javierz0509

Jack Marrero said:


> I'm getting around 50 MPG day in/out with my Prius two. $23 full tank, is good for driving 500 miles.


hey how many miles does your prius have ?


----------



## emdeplam

42. Non hybrid city


----------



## 68350

33, 2013 gas Civic.



emdeplam said:


> 42. Non hybrid city


What are you driving in city traffic that gets 42 mpg, NON hybrid?


----------



## SCdave

Adieu said:


> 12-19 mpg


Adieu, you ever try drafting semis and buses to get your hwy mpgs up a but? Just wondering.


----------



## pacifico

maybe something wrong with my civic honda ciciv dx 2011 ac on on low / 23mpg i'm on Momtreal Canada


----------



## emdeplam

68350 said:


> 33, 2013 gas Civic.
> 
> What are you driving in city traffic that gets 42 mpg, NON hybrid?


Mitsubishi mirage


----------



## pacifico

emdeplam said:


> Mitsubishi mirage


a little small for uber tough


----------



## 68350

emdeplam said:


> Mitsubishi mirage


Interesting, that's where the highway #'s are supposed to be. Do you ever have to squeeze 4 adults in it?



dirtylee said:


> FYI, don't calculate mileage via the display, it's not that accurate.
> 
> Fill up the tank, drive, then fill it again. Miles driven/gas used on refill is exact. I'm OCD so I use the exact same gas pump everytime.


I'd venture a guess that 99.9999% of us do not use the same gas station and same pump/nozzle every fill. I _usually_ use a specific station, but whatever pump is available. Personally I'd guess the system generated #'s are pretty accurate too. And who's to say the same nozzle will always shut off the same every time, it's a mechanical device. But, if someone is questioning the display mpg readings, nothing wrong with having a comparison.


----------



## emdeplam

68350 said:


> Interesting, that's where the highway #'s are supposed to be. Do you ever have to squeeze 4 adults in it?
> 
> I'd venture a guess that 99.9999% of us do not use the same gas station and same pump/nozzle every fill. I _usually_ use a specific station, but whatever pump is available. Personally I'd guess the system generated #'s are pretty accurate too. And who's to say the same nozzle will always shut off the same every time, it's a mechanical device. But, if someone is questioning the display mpg readings, nothing wrong with having a comparison.


With the small engine I actually do worse on highway. It's a manual as well and those typically do better real world vs gov testing. Fat pax can be a challenge


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

2015 Prius. Always in ECO mode. Always north of 50 mpg even with A/C going.



Spotscat said:


> I used to work at a motorcycle shop, and we sold, repaired, and most of us rode, BSA's, Triumph's, and Norton's - so we were all very well acquainted with "The Prince of Darkness".
> 
> Memorial Day 1987 we are all gathered at a co-workers house for a BBQ and to watch the Indy 500. About 50 laps into the race, Bobby Rahal hits the pits with some sort of problem. The crew works on it, he goes back out for a lap or two, but the car isn't running right. He pits again, and after another failed attempt at repair, his team calls it a day - he's so far down there's no sense in continuing.
> 
> About ten minutes later, Chris Economaki is down in the pits, where he reports that Rahal is done, and the problem with his car was a faulty engine control module (ECM). Chris holds up the ECM by the wires to show the camera what an ECM is - a blue box with some wires, about half the size of a shoebox, with the name of the manufacturer on it in red letters... Lucas.
> 
> We laughed so hard we were crying the rest of the day!


I had a Triumph TR7. I learned to hate Lucas. Finally pulled everything out and put in a points-type distributor from a Saab.


----------



## 68350

emdeplam said:


> With the small engine I actually do worse on highway. It's a manual as well and those typically do better real world vs gov testing. Fat pax can be a challenge


Of course, EPA testing is not based on driving 75 mph. At 60 you'd probably do slightly better hwy vs city. Can't drive 60 around here though.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

17-20 MPG. What you drive is what you drive. If you drive Uber as a business you need to get a much more fuel efficient car than mine. I don't like most cars that are capable of getting 30+ MPG and I couldn't afford a new car even if I did want to lower my standards.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Spotscat said:


> If I use the cheap ($2.10/gallon tonight) 87-octane... I get about 9-10 in city.
> If I use the expensive ($2.70/gallon) 93-octane... I get about 11-12 in city.
> 
> Such is the downside of owning a large 4WD SUV.


I know the feeling. And with Phoenix summers at 110 the ac is constantly on, but that's what we get driving 8000# vehicles.


----------



## tohunt4me

Lapetak said:


> 2005 Mazda MPV with a V6 engine, Im getting like 18 MPG


Those M.P.V.' s DRINK GAS like a V - 8



Fostel said:


> http://www.fuelly.com/


Ive had cars on there and the govt. Fuel site for over 20 years.
( fuel economy.gov.)


----------



## MadTownUberD

2009 / 216k Mazda5: 25-30 (closer to 30)
2006 / 70k BMW 325i: 25-30 (closer to 25)

Both vehicles are manual. I am supposed to put only high octane in the BMW but I alternate fill-ups. The BMW is a backup vehicle since I make more profit with the Mazda.


----------



## reallyoldpunk

52mpg- 2015 Toyota Prius


----------



## Adieu

SCdave said:


> Adieu, you ever try drafting semis and buses to get your hwy mpgs up a but? Just wondering.


On the 335d, sure....shoots up to 40 mpg hwy (and 6-12 city lol)

As to the Expedition... its city mileage is actually pretty good for such a behemoth. But just not many XL highway runs these days. And usually loaded to the gills with pax and/or their crap when that happens.

Empty highway runs on cruise with A/C off actually get a respectable 19-20 mpg


----------



## Rat

2010 Chrysler T&C, 87k, 15-16 in town, 22 hwy


----------



## negeorgia

16-21 in town; 27-32 Hwy.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

Ford Edge - Up to 19 city / 26 highway


----------



## Buckpasser

I drive a 2010 Acura TSX in SF i get 16-20 on freeways 23-31 gas is a very large expense , but is is still relatively cheap when it approaches$4 per gallon thats too much . Both Uber & Lyft SUCK


----------



## NGOwner

2008 Ford Fusion 5 speed manual.

Winter: 26mpg combined City/Highway
Summer: 23mpg combined City/Highway

A/C makes a difference.

[NG]Owner


----------



## tryingforthat5star

2o13 Dodge Dart 2.0 avg city /highway mpg 24.5


----------



## Mole

Spotscat said:


> If I use the cheap ($2.10/gallon tonight) 87-octane... I get about 9-10 in city.
> If I use the expensive ($2.70/gallon) 93-octane... I get about 11-12 in city.
> 
> Such is the downside of owning a large 4WD SUV.


Out here in Cali land we pay $3 a gallon or more for gas near the airports $4 a gallon.


----------



## elelegido

There's not too much point comparing different cities; they all have different typical mixes of urban and highway driving. When I drive my Camry Hybrid and have a shift where I never leave the steep up-down-up-down-up-down streets of San Francisco then the car gets 30 mpg. If I go to Napa and drive there, I'll get 36mpg.

Also, we all drive at different times. Someone driving in LA during the day is often going to be stuck in 10mph traffic; if they do the drunk/graveyard shift then they'll be doing 70mph down the freeway at a totally different mpg.


----------



## MadTownUberD

True. This is perhaps another reason I am drawn to the airport (if the timing is right)...long trips typically result in much better fuel economy, which lowers total cost per mile.


----------



## UberDez

MadTownUberD said:


> True. This is perhaps another reason I am drawn to the airport (if the timing is right)...long trips typically result in much better fuel economy, which lowers total cost per mile.


Yep, I do almost exclusively airport rides our airport is almost 30 miles from the center of Denver so making just under $60 a ride while getting great gas mileage. In my Passat I just sold airport only rides would net me around 44mpg on regular unleaded and in my Explorer it's almost 25 mpg . So not only am I maximizing my earnings by getting longer rides but I'm saving on fuel and wear since crusing at 65-8omph is a lot less stress then stop and go city driving over horrible pot hole infested roads and constructions sites everywhere


----------



## Nightdriver27

I have a 2016 Prius two and get 65mpg in winter and 59mpg with air running


----------



## Wardell Curry

Im getting 25 to 28 mpg. Too many stops in traffic or I would be closer to mid 30s.


----------



## Jack Marrero

Javierz0509 said:


> hey how many miles does your prius have ?


50k


----------



## Karen Stein

I'm showing 34.2 mpg right now. It doesn't vary much, whether I drive in the city or on the highway.

Every once in awhile I will fill up and suddenly get 46 mpg- at least until the next fill up. My theory is that the high mileage is from gas that has not had ethanol diluting it.

The mileage figures displayed on the dash match those calculated using the odometer.

Even at 34 mpg gas takes a real bite of my pay. I do not understand how one can drive Uber if they're only getting a third of that.

The numbers: I'll spend $20 on gas to earn $80 in fares. Up that to $60 and you've barely enough left to cover lunch- let alone other necessary maintenance.


----------



## Frontier Guy

Depends, if I get a lot of airport runs, I can avg. 17.5 to 18.5 mpg. Recently installed my Scanguage II so I can watch my instant mpg, I'm doing my best to keep it reasonable. Lately though, a/c on constantly, lots of city runs, I'm avg. 15.5 for a tank. Anytime I'm on the highway, I use cruise control, even on some city streets if I know I can beat the lights, I'll use cruise control.


----------



## cindym

50-52 MPG, summer and winter, in a 2007 Prius, Touring model. I get better mileage in city than on highway.


----------



## LuisEnrikee

33 Mpg 2013 Mazda 3


----------



## SCdave

Adieu said:


> On the 335d, sure....shoots up to 40 mpg hwy (and 6-12 city lol)
> 
> As to the Expedition... its city mileage is actually pretty good for such a behemoth. But just not many XL highway runs these days. And usually loaded to the gills with pax and/or their crap when that happens.
> 
> Empty highway runs on cruise with A/C off actually get a respectable 19-20 mpg


If it is safe, and you are deadheading, and you are on highway, draft behind a bus or truck (noy flat


Adieu said:


> On the 335d, sure....shoots up to 40 mpg hwy (and 6-12 city lol)
> 
> As to the Expedition... its city mileage is actually pretty good for such a behemoth. But just not many XL highway runs these days. And usually loaded to the gills with pax and/or their crap when that happens.
> 
> Empty highway runs on cruise with A/C off actually get a respectable 19-20 mpg


Half joking half serious re drafting on Fwy. You will get much better mpgs but obvious some risk. Maybe less than rolling thru stop signs but more risk. If steady mph at 50mph+ drafting, probably 8-12% better mpgs.

Not with max, worst case when you might be deadheading on hwy.


----------



## BentleyK9

2015 Hyundai Sonata... average 30 mpg while driving pax.


----------



## MadTownUberD

There is a spin-off topic that could conceivably be its own thread. I used to be really really into hypermiling years ago, getting 40+ MPG regularly in the summer in my 2002 Saturn SL. There are several techniques you can employ, even in town, that can significantly increase MPG. However they can really annoy other drivers! If you ride around at low speeds (25-30 MPH) in 5th gear, for example, and time the lights so you don't stop often, it really helps.


----------



## nomad_driver

47.9 mpg 2006 Prius on its second battery. It has been slipping about .1 a week since February. I'm hoping the drop in mpg is just because I'm running the AC more because of the warmer weather.


----------



## UberSolo

Fusion Hybrid ~ 41 MPG..................................and loving it!


----------



## 1rightwinger

Karen Stein ... you drive approximately 300 mile to earn $80? Is that $80 gross fares or net to you?



Karen Stein said:


> The numbers: I'll spend $20 on gas to earn $80 in fares. Up that to $60 and you've barely enough left to cover lunch- let alone other necessary maintenance.


----------



## Collin1000

~45MPG 2014 Prius
~25MPG 2015 Subaru Impreza


----------



## ubermatt88

2016 toyota camry hybrid im getting 5.1L per 100ks, or around 45mpg, running e10 (94RON)


----------



## Spotscat

SCdave said:


> If it is safe, and you are deadheading, and you are on highway, draft behind a bus or truck (noy flat
> 
> Half joking half serious re drafting on Fwy. You will get much better mpgs but obvious some risk. Maybe less than rolling thru stop signs but more risk. If steady mph at 50mph+ drafting, probably 8-12% better mpgs.
> 
> Not with max, worst case when you might be deadheading on hwy.


Having driven a tractor-trailer for the last 30+ years, I can unequivocally state that there is no circumstance in which it is safe to draft a tractor-trailer. None.

There is no doubt in my mind that you can get a tremendous increase in fuel mileage by drafting a truck - IIRC, an episode of "Mythbusters" demonstrated that 100mpg was entirely possible.

That same episode also illustrated what happens when a blowout occurs on the trailer and a large piece of tire tread (aka: "gator") impacts your vehicle. If it strikes your windshield, it will shatter it. If you are unlucky and it strikes your windshield, it can also go through the windshield and strike you and/or your front seat passenger. If it strikes the front of your vehicle, it will cause body damage, possibly destroying a headlight, or the radiator and/or A/C condenser. If you run over it, it will probably rip off your exhaust system.

The safest thing you can do is to stay at least 50 yards (4 seconds at highway speed) away from a tractor-trailer unit.


----------



## Cableguynoe

2005 Civic 28mpg
2012 Pilot I actually don't want to know


----------



## NorCalPhil

emdeplam said:


> Mitsubishi mirage


What year and trim? Mine is a 2015 DE automatic. In the city it's around 35-37 typically. Outside the city upwards of 47-48.


----------



## emdeplam

NorCalPhil said:


> What year and trim? Mine is a 2015 DE automatic. In the city it's around 35-37 typically. Outside the city upwards of 47-48.


15 SE Manual. I find I am ~42 in city but ~37/8 with much highway travel.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Spotscat said:


> The safest thing you can do is to stay at least 50 yards (4 seconds at highway speed) away from a tractor-trailer unit.


It takes only 1.6 seconds to travel 50 yards at 65mph. That's too close.


----------



## NorCalPhil

emdeplam said:


> 15 SE Manual. I find I am ~42 in city but ~37/8 with much highway travel.


Thats great city mileage. I do miss a manual transmission, but Uber in SF is just too much rowing.


----------



## kdyrpr

IERide said:


> When I'm driving I watch my gas-mileage like a hawk. My car has an instant/current milage screen and watching that graph dip down is like watching nickels and dimes blow out the exhaust pipe...
> 
> Right now my average is 33.6MPG over the last 500 miles or so.
> 
> Do you watch your mileage/do you care? And how many miles per gallon are you getting now/today based on your car or manual calculations (not based on what the sticker on the window said) ?


2013 Honda Accord EXL 4 cyl. 32 HWY. 24 City


----------



## Electrode

2014 Chevy Sonic Turbo Hatchback 33 mpg


----------



## Recoup

I get infinity mpg in my electric vehicle, because I haven't bought a gallon of gas for it since I bought it (or technically, division-by-zero or "undefined" mpg) 

But using the EPA formula for equivalent mpg, I get around 100.

The economics of ridesharing in an EV are wonderful (no oil changes, no transmission service, much lower brake maintenance).


----------



## Spotscat

The Gift of Fish said:


> It takes only 1.6 seconds to travel 50 yards at 65mph. That's too close.


Typo on my part, sorry. I should have said 50 yards _or _4 seconds at highway speed.


----------



## Mikedamirault

I'm currently at 43.3mpg, no change in driving


----------



## Brandon0315

2017 Hyundai ~34mpg in ECO mode


----------



## UberBastid

negeorgia said:


> 16-21 in town; 27-32 Hwy.


Is the make/model a secret?
Are you ashamed of it?

It IS kind of important info.
Take the extra time and effort and give us all info. K?



NorCalPhil said:


> Thats great city mileage. I do miss a manual transmission, but Uber in SF is just too much rowing.


Your ID says "Northern California". Then you say you are in San Francisco.

San Francisco is NOT Northern California (look at a map)
Northern California is anything north of Sacramento.
From Sacramento to Modesto is Southern California.
From Modesto to San Diego is Northern Mexico.

ok?


----------



## IERide

UberBastid said:


> Is the make/model a secret?
> Are you ashamed of it?
> 
> It IS kind of important info.
> Take the extra time and effort and give us all info. K?
> 
> Your ID says "Northern California". Then you say you are in San Francisco.
> 
> San Francisco is NOT Northern California (look at a map)
> Northern California is anything north of Sacramento.
> From Sacramento to Modesto is Southern California.
> From Modesto to San Diego is Northern Mexico.
> 
> ok?


I created this post, and at no time did I ask what make/model they were driving. So in the context of this thread, it is NOT important at all. Not even a little. K?

Nobody cares about such minute, meanliness details as whether or not San Francisco is in Northern California or not. 
Ok?

Dont take over other people's threads. It's rude and makes you look like a d-nozzle
Mmm K?


----------



## UberBastid

Your creation of a thread gives you no ownership rights, k? I am not supervised. 
SF in not in N. Cal.
And, make/model/year are important -- even if you didn't have the sense to ask for it.


----------



## uber genesis

56 mpg. accord hybrid


----------



## NorCalPhil

Recoup said:


> I get infinity mpg in my electric vehicle, because I haven't bought a gallon of gas for it since I bought it (or technically, division-by-zero or "undefined" mpg)
> 
> But using the EPA formula for equivalent mpg, I get around 100.
> 
> The economics of ridesharing in an EV are wonderful (no oil changes, no transmission service, much lower brake maintenance).


What did you pay for the car?


----------



## IERide

Recoup said:


> I get infinity mpg in my electric vehicle, because I haven't bought a gallon of gas for it since I bought it (or technically, division-by-zero or "undefined" mpg)
> But using the EPA formula for equivalent mpg, I get around 100.
> The economics of ridesharing in an EV are wonderful (no oil changes, no transmission service, much lower brake maintenance).


That does sound appealing, but have you looked up what your cost will be when you have to install a new battery?


----------



## UberBastid

IERide said:


> That does sound appealing, but have you looked up what your cost will be when you have to install a new battery?


In the case of a Prius, it's not as expensive as you'd imagine. I don't own one, but if I keep doing this gig I plan on getting on as soon as my Toyota Avalon is worn out. I had a pax once that is a certified Toyota mechanic, and he told me that 1) the Prius is bullet proof, a great car, and 2) the batteries are easy to find used, installation and purchase of a used one is about $1300 in California.

The Leaf ... I dunno. Fewer of them on the road, so fewer getting wrecked and therefore fewer used parts on the market. Might have to buy new batteries from the dealer, and that would be $$.


----------



## UberBastid

Yes, battery tech has improved immensely since 2013 - and, if I remember right there is a huge warranty on batteries ... isn't it 100k miles?


----------



## Recoup

NorCalPhil said:


> What did you pay for the car?


Around $9K with 30K miles on the odo.

As yourmammacantgetenough has observed, with regenerative braking, you can often get greater range than they are rated at. I drive bar hours, downtown, with lots of stop-n-go traffic, and those are ideal conditions for an EV. I don't track this as closely as I should, but I believe my actual range is closer to 90-95 than the 80-83 my instrument panel suggests.

DC quick charging pretty much removes the last obstacle to ridesharing in a Leaf, which is downtime for charging. The downtown QC is essentially free (part of the 250-strong city utility network, cost $4.16/month)

I expect I will hang up my driving gloves long before my battery degrades to the point where it won't be practical. My kid will love getting a putt-putt-around-town car, and I'll buy another nearly new EV that the general public is doubtful about.


----------



## pomegranite112

Lexus HS250H. It's a hybrid and i've seen it fluctuate between 34-42. The AC kills my gas more than power mode.

This is information from the display but on average I get about 36 if I calculate it myself. What's weird is that my tank is supposed to take 14.5 gallons but when it's nearing the E, I fill it up and it says that it's full after 11 gallons. I'm guessing they're hiding the other 3.5 gallons so that people don't end up on the side of the road.


----------



## TriadUberGoober

Around 50 or a little higher lately, as long as I don't get much of 65 on the highway. It drops off some in cold weather. 2011 Prius.


----------



## Trafficat

28 MPG


----------



## Pesty

22 to 25 14' Cadillac CTS 2.0T


----------



## Misaelz28

17 mini van


----------



## raheem236

34 mpg 2009 camry hybrid


----------



## whatnowater

IERide said:


> When I'm driving I watch my gas-mileage like a hawk. My car has an instant/current milage screen and watching that graph dip down is like watching nickels and dimes blow out the exhaust pipe...
> 
> Right now my average is 33.6MPG over the last 500 miles or so.
> 
> Do you watch your mileage/do you care? And how many miles per gallon are you getting now/today based on your car or manual calculations (not based on what the sticker on the window said) ?


2010 prius purchased in 2012 49.8 mpg
- over 130,000 miles


----------



## Adieu

yourmammacantgetenough said:


> 4.5 to 4.7 miles per kwh
> 2013 Nissan Leaf SV


If only the darn thing could store a few hundred kWh....instead of, what, 20?

In cents per mile that's pretty dang impressive though. Pity it's a short range lil golf cart grocery getter, not a rideshare vehicle


----------



## Recoup

In cents per mile it _is _impressive, especially if you consider electricity hereabouts costs about 12¢/kWh. I only get 4.1 to 4.3 miles/kWh on mine, but even so, that's < 3¢/mile for fuel. Even a Prius can't touch that.

I just smile and let you ICE-drivers snark about golf carts... rideshare in a Leaf wouldn't really work in LaLaLand, where everything is 20 or 30 miles from everything else, but it's 100% do-able in the ATX.


----------



## UberDez

Recoup said:


> In cents per mile it _is _impressive, especially if you consider electricity hereabouts costs about 12¢/kWh. I only get 4.1 to 4.3 miles/kWh on mine, but even so, that's < 3¢/mile for fuel. Even a Prius can't touch that.
> 
> I just smile and let you ICE-drivers snark about golf carts... rideshare in a Leaf wouldn't really work in LaLaLand, where everything is 20 or 30 miles from everything else, but it's 100% do-able in the ATX.


I would have thought it would be less then 3 cents a mile a prius is close to 4 cents a gallon at $2.15 a gallon (current price by me for regular) . I like the idea of doing Uber in a Leaf but in Denver it just wouldn't work one round trip to the airport would kill the battery . You've gotta have a minimum of 125-150 miles a charge for it to work here . I thought really hard about since I have free plug ins at my complex as well as regular plugs in my garage that I don't pay the electricity on (I know regular outlets will charge slow as hell but perfect for over night and a trickle type charge is probably best for the batteries)


----------



## Recoup

UberDezNutz said:


> I would have thought it would be less then 3 cents a mile. a prius is close to 4 cents a gallon at $2.15 a gallon (current price by me for regular) . I like the idea of doing Uber in a Leaf but in Denver it just wouldn't work one round trip to the airport would kill the battery . You've gotta have a minimum of 125-150 miles a charge for it to work here . I thought really hard about since I have free plug ins at my complex as well as regular plugs in my garage that I don't pay the electricity on (I know regular outlets will charge slow as hell but perfect for over night and a trickle type charge is probably best for the batteries)


"< 3¢/mile" means "less than 3 cents a mile"...

Yeah, model year 2017 and 2018 EVs are mostly going to have 110-130 miles of range--my kid will probably get my Leaf when those models are down to a decent price. Meanwhile, though, I'm happy running around town in my Leaf--I top up at a QC maybe once a night (sometimes have to top up again before heading home if I really work it), and I get up off my butt and go take a walk for the 15 minutes it takes. Trickle charging, well, eh... I have the 110 cord in the car just in case I really screw up, but I bought a 240 (Level 2) charger for the garage and don't regret it for a second--especially since I got 80% of the price + installation cost back in rebates from the city utility and Uncle Sam.


----------



## UberDez

Recoup said:


> "< 3¢/mile" means "less than 3 cents a mile"...


NO shit wow , thanks

I like the idea of EV but I'll stick to my ICE , I test drove a buddies p95 and while it was kinda cool how it was silent and doing 3 second 0-60 but it was a heavy pig and I missed the sound of an engine . I'll take an M5 over a p95 or p100 anyday


----------



## Ali_NYC

22.4 mpg. Lexus RX 450h. A/C is killing my mpg.


----------



## UberDez

yourmammacantgetenough said:


> You are correct it is not a ride share car in the traditional sense. It has a very limited range compared to any ICE but I only do this on the weekends and my wife a few days per week. We use it more to help fill in the gaps in the budget.
> I would recommend to go hybrid for Uber till the battery tech gets better if you want to make a full go with it. We purchased it without knowing it would work for Uber, but I have heard that the 2018 is in a high range of 220 to as much as in the 300's.
> 
> A bonus is that at courtesy Nissan in Tampa and 2 stations in downtown St Pete are free quick chargers and there are enough other quick chargers spread out on the EVgo network to make it work at a very reasonable fee. Not to mention the myriad L2 ChargePoint (free but longer) chargers in the Tampa Bay area.


How long does a Leaf take to fully charge on one of those quick charging stations ?


----------



## UberDez

yourmammacantgetenough said:


> I have a 2013 and technically it says 0 to 80% in a half hour, but realistically you always have some, perhaps 10 to 20% and in that case you can hit up to 95% in a half hour.


That's not too bad then , take a break and charge up real quick


----------



## Recoup

I start heading for the QC at 30% to 40%... that way, a charge back up to 90% or more takes only about 15 minutes. Just long enough to walk around a little, maybe over to Trader Joe's for a snack.


----------



## uberboise

2011 Juke, 30 mpg in town(rated at 28), less on the highway. Took 40k to break it in for better mileage. I only drive part-time, so maybe 7k is Uber miles. Am I the only Juke Driver? Back seating is tiny, but I manage by constantly moving seats up and or back when back legroom not needed. Get a lot of positive comments about the car. It is a great car, fun to drive, has clearance.


----------



## Fritz Duval

Adieu said:


> 12-19 mpg


Dam, SUV?


----------



## MonkeyTOES

35 mpg on Mazda


----------



## Uber Shenanigans

Honda Insight
43 MPG (with Shell gas)
Insight does not like cheap gas
A/C on
Does better in winter time because of lower temperature.
My car dosent like the heat AT ALL



pacifico said:


> a little small for uber tough


At uber rates, I think mirage is a luxury.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

47 hills

50 flats


----------



## uber genesis

57 mpg. 17 Accord hybrid


----------



## UberDez

After I did a little tune up on my Explorer and adjusted my tire pressure a bit I've been getting just shy of 24 mpg on 85 octane and after almost a year of no driving a fresh tune up and custom ecu tune my BMW is getting 27mpg on an e30 ethonal blend and 29mpg on 91 octane


----------



## steveracer57

22 mpg Honda Odyssey


----------



## Robertk

52 mpg

Kia Niro


----------



## geauxfish

Robertk said:


> 52 mpg
> 
> Kia Niro


How do you like it? I've only seen a couple of those on the road but never inside. How's the interior room?


----------



## Robertk

geauxfish said:


> How do you like it? I've only seen a couple of those on the road but never inside. How's the interior room?


love it so far- less than a week old. I never even considered a prius due to styling.

plenty of room for pax and luggage (i carried several families with full cruise ship luggage)

$20k after lease incentives

$1k down, $750 trade in 
$219/mo lease
$99/mo rideshare insurance
about $15k residual after 2 years

I've already put on 1k miles and earned about $1400 in fares since last Wed when I bought it. I've used $55 gas thus far.

There is a plug in version coming in 6 months, battery will be good for 25 miles electric only before it switches to hybrid operation.


----------



## geauxfish

Robertk said:


> love it so far- less than a week old. I never even considered a prius due to styling.
> 
> plenty of room for pax and luggage (i carried several families with full cruise ship luggage)
> 
> $20k after lease incentives
> 
> $1k down, $750 trade in
> $219/mo lease
> $99/mo rideshare insurance
> about $15k residual after 2 years
> 
> I've already put on 1k miles and earned about $1400 in fares since last Wed when I bought it. I've used $55 gas thus far.
> 
> There is a plug in version coming in 6 months, battery will be good for 25 miles electric only before it switches to hybrid operation.


It does look much better than the Prius. I'll consider buying a used one in a few years. Who do you have rideshare gap insurance with? $99/month is super expensive, most people pay that for 6 months.


----------



## Robertk

geauxfish said:


> It does look much better than the Prius. I'll consider buying a used one in a few years. Who do you have rideshare gap insurance with? $99/month is super expensive, most people pay that for 6 months.


the insurance is full coverage, not gap.


----------



## UberDez

Robertk said:


> love it so far- less than a week old. I never even considered a prius due to styling.
> 
> plenty of room for pax and luggage (i carried several families with full cruise ship luggage)
> 
> $20k after lease incentives
> 
> $1k down, $750 trade in
> $219/mo lease
> $99/mo rideshare insurance
> about $15k residual after 2 years
> 
> I've already put on 1k miles and earned about $1400 in fares since last Wed when I bought it. I've used $55 gas thus far.
> 
> There is a plug in version coming in 6 months, battery will be good for 25 miles electric only before it switches to hybrid operation.


Lease? Hope they're giving you at least 25k miles a year if you're part time


----------



## Robertk

UberDezNutz said:


> Lease? Hope they're giving you at least 25k miles a year if you're part time


I could have bought it with cash, but the lease incentives were too good to pass up. I'll pay the residual in cash when the time comes so mileage is not a factor.


----------



## UberDez

imsam said:


> 17' Mazda CX-9 GT AWD
> 
> 15 mpg city
> 29 mpg highway
> 17 mpg combined
> 
> With extra care:
> 18 mpg city
> 33 mpg highway
> 21 mpg combined


That's crazy your numbers are so far apart , why such horrible city mileage with such good highway ? those are v8 city mileage numbers


----------



## BrunoG

If I go online for 2 hours or less, I can usually handle all of my driving using the EV battery in my plug in hybrid. If a drop off leaves me close to a charging station, I'll drive over and charge while I wait for my next ping. The first 25 or so miles I drive each time I go out with a full battery will cost about .75 Once my stored charge is used up, I get close to 50 MPG in hybrid mode where I burn a little gas and get regenerative power from braking and coasting.

Some days I use EV power between 7-9am and return home to work. My car charges during the day and I can drive again from 4-7 PM with a second charge in the same day.


----------



## Qbranch

33.5mpgs. 2010 Toyota Corolla


----------



## S1L1SC

20.5 city, 25.5 Hwy
2017 Ford Transit Connect LWB


----------



## Rich2nyce

30-32mpg Infiniti Q50s hybrid


----------



## Terri Lee

How does "watching your milage" change anything?
You drive how you drive, your car gets the MPG it gets.
Go, live your life.


----------



## Londonman

IERide said:


> When I'm driving I watch my gas-mileage like a hawk. My car has an instant/current milage screen and watching that graph dip down is like watching nickels and dimes blow out the exhaust pipe...
> 
> Right now my average is 33.6MPG over the last 500 miles or so.
> 
> Do you watch your mileage/do you care? And how many miles per gallon are you getting now/today based on your car or manual calculations (not based on what the sticker on the window said) ?





Andretti said:


> I'm seriously looking at this car for my personal vehicle.
> 
> In the States it's branded as a 'Corolla iM'. Built in Japan. I love the styling, the mileage looks great, and one can't go wrong with Toyota dependability.
> 
> Also looking at the new Civic 5dr hatch, which apparently is built in Swindon!


I

Ford CMax Hybrid around 56mpg and super comfortable loads of room.


----------



## wildcoyote

2009 Dodge Ram 2500HD w/g56 Manual Trans, 6.7 Cummins Diesel. Last 600 miles was 23.8. About 300 of it was Ubering Ann Arbor, MI. Typically, I see 27 doing sales in the country.


----------



## UberDez

wildcoyote said:


> 2009 Dodge Ram 2500HD w/g56 Manual Trans, 6.7 Cummins Diesel. Last 600 miles was 23.8. About 300 of it was Ubering Ann Arbor, MI. Typically, I see 27 doing sales in the country.


Gotta love the diesel


----------



## wildcoyote

UberDezNutz said:


> Gotta love the diesel


It's amazing, riders tend to love it too. Should defiantly see some extra money in the winter, 4x4 in an 8300lb vehicle makes for very easy snow travel, even in a foot or more of snow.


----------



## UberDez

wildcoyote said:


> It's amazing, riders tend to love it too. Should defiantly see some extra money in the winter, 4x4 in an 8300lb vehicle makes for very easy snow travel, even in a foot or more of snow.


I'm on the lookout now for an X5 Diesel a little modifications and they get almost 40mpg on the hwy and over 600wtq . Gonna trade my Explorer in on it 
A buddy of mine swaps in cummins in to the older Ram 1500s and his is a monsters , so bad ass


----------



## pacifico

it does no seems to be extraordinary

2017 BMW X5 xDrive35d
Luxury vehicle
MPG: 23 city / 29 highway
Towing capacity: 5,952 lbs
MSRP: From $60,400
also diesel is more expensive and requires another chemical, besides torque I can't understand how is cheaper ?


----------



## wildcoyote

So my operating cost is around 21cpm, show me another vehicle that cheap, that is reliable and has over 1200ft lbs of torque (self tuned), so I can use it to pull 30k on the farm with ease. I'll gladly go buy it.


----------



## UberDez

pacifico said:


> it does no seems to be extraordinary
> 
> 2017 BMW X5 xDrive35d
> Luxury vehicle
> MPG: 23 city / 29 highway
> Towing capacity: 5,952 lbs
> MSRP: From $60,400
> also diesel is more expensive and requires another chemical, besides torque I can't understand how is cheaper ?


Remove all the emissions equipment and tune it this removes those extra chemical (urea) and also gets close to 40mpg, also in some areas diesel is the same price or cheaper then regular. Here in Denver it's plus or minus 10 cents compared to regular.

Also with a car like the X5 you would compare it more to Premium gas then regular since all the GAS X5 cars require premium



wildcoyote said:


> So my operating cost is around 21cpm, show me another vehicle that cheap, that is reliable and has over 1200ft lbs of torque (self tuned), so I can use it to pull 30k on the farm with ease. I'll gladly go buy it.


The pacifico guy obviously doesn't really understand diesel


----------



## wildcoyote

pacifico said:


> it does no seems to be extraordinary
> 
> 2017 BMW X5 xDrive35d
> Luxury vehicle
> MPG: 23 city / 29 highway
> Towing capacity: 5,952 lbs
> MSRP: From $60,400
> also diesel is more expensive and requires another chemical, besides torque I can't understand how is cheaper ?





UberDezNutz said:


> Remove all the emissions equipment and tune it this removes those extra chemical (urea) and also gets close to 40mpg, also in some areas diesel is the same price or cheaper then regular. Here in Denver it's plus or minus 10 cents compared to regular.
> 
> The pacifico guy obviously doesn't really understand diesel


I will never buy another gasser since I sold my last Cummins at 870k miles and just did oil changes and basic maintenance. Sad part I sold that pickup for 5k.


----------



## UberDez

wildcoyote said:


> I will never buy another gasser since I sold my last Cummins at 870k miles and just did oil changes and basic maintenance. Sad part I sold that pickup for 5k.


Yeah that's another thing Diesels last about twice as long as a similar gasoline engine . 
870k miles is awesome I bet that engine was still running awesome lol


----------



## wildcoyote

It started every morning and never left me stranded. It was a touch low on compression, but absolutely no complaints.


----------



## UberDez

wildcoyote said:


> It started every morning and never left me stranded. It was a touch low on compression, but absolutely no complaints.


Diesels also hold their value like crazy and people aren't scared of higher mileage diesel vehicles. I see a gas car with 150k and I'm weary show me a Diesel and I'm thinking it's just about to be fully broken in lol 
Those reasons alone make them perfect rideshare vehicles


----------



## pacifico

yes you are right I don't understand diesel, but also I will not remove emissions controls on any car I buy, I like cleaner emissions as possible, so no cheating any engine for me, also here up canada engine can last more than body because rust  given the conditions any car can last that long
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...sg=AFQjCNE1NnCNqBq2NM1cH6GSDqP-edOZjA&ampcf=1


----------



## UberDez

Just a lot less common to see gasoline cars hit 500k on the original engine then it is Diesel .

You don't have to remove all the emissions stuff you can mod it and keep it fully emission friendly and get over 30mpg on the highway for an SUV that with those mods will do 0-60 in under 6 seconds , seats 7 (kinda lol) that's not half bad


----------



## Mvlab

UberDezNutz said:


> Just a lot less common to see gasoline cars hit 500k on the original engine then it is Diesel .
> 
> You don't have to remove all the emissions stuff you can mod it and keep it fully emission friendly and get over 30mpg on the highway for a car that with those mods will do 0-60 in under 60 seconds , seats 7 (kinda lol) that's not half bad


Do you understand what you just wrote?


----------



## UberDez

Mvlab said:


> Do you understand what you just wrote?


For the most part I noticed I accidentally wrote 60 seconds instead of 6 seconds lol Was there something you didn't understand ?

I am from Denver so sometimes the Greens get me a little off on the typing


----------



## Mvlab

UberDezNutz said:


> For the most part I noticed I accidentally wrote 60 seconds instead of 6 seconds lol Was there something you didn't understand ?
> 
> I am from Denver so sometimes the Greens get me a little off on the typing


I understand everything perfectly- greens, over 30 mpg... Is it also a typo or you meant downhill with engine off ?


----------



## UberDez

Mvlab said:


> I understand everything perfectly- greens, over 30 mpg... Is it also a typo or you meant downhill with engine off ?


So you don't think a flashed e70 X5 35d can do 30mpg on the highway when it's rated at 27mpg?


----------



## Mvlab

UberDezNutz said:


> So you don't think a flashed e70 X5 35d can do 30mpg on the highway when it's rated at 27mpg?


First- don't believe blindly in "rates" or at least read fine print. Second- you tune the car either for fuel economy or for performance, not both. " Miracle chips" exist only in sellers advertisements. Call, well, Cobb, for example, and ask them to make an ecu map for the car without major modifications that satisfies both requirements and follow an expert advice where you should shove your demands.


----------



## UberDez

Mvlab said:


> First- don't believe blindly in "rates" or at least read fine print. Second- you tune the car either for fuel economy or for performance, not both. " Miracle chips" exist only in sellers advertisements. Call, well, Cobb, for example, and ask them to make an ecu map for the car without major modifications that satisfies both requirements and follow an expert advice where you should shove your demands.


I'm not making blind claims but from real world experience. But whatever


----------



## pacifico

UberDezNutz said:


> ....
> The pacifico guy obviously doesn't really understand diesel


thanks starting my diesel literacy now


----------



## wildcoyote

pacifico said:


> yes you are right I don't understand diesel, but also I will not remove emissions controls on any car I buy, I like cleaner emissions as possible, so no cheating any engine for me, also here up canada engine can last more than body because rust  given the conditions any car can last that long


I had a link for you, but it won't let me post it.

A few yearsback Cummins was asking people to buy back million mile engines (they bought a few and offered brand new ones in place of them.) They wanted to improve the longevity and needed to see what was wearing out in the engines to improve them. I don't like Dodge (I've had Ford and Chevrolet pickups), but seeing how they offer a manual and are the ones with the only inline-six in a pickup, I only have one choice.

My pickup is from Canada, I'm glad I was an engineer because my gauges fool everybody and they can't figure out what my oil pressure or coolant temp is at all. In Michigan, we also have salt issues and most scrapped vehicles are due to salt, not engine problems.

As for emissions, I would love to see emissions systems come to where we are. The problem is, with the emissions systems on diesels now, the fuel mileage is less than half of what I currently get (let's factor gross emissions for one vehicle), that means more drilling for fuel (at minimum, twice as much fuel) more shipping fuel, more refining, and more shipping yet to stations. Are the overall emissions less or more? I think we need more testing and maybe technology to actually implement a decent emissions system. The point here is the overall emissions to get the fuel, my second point is reliability, if you don't rebuild engines or do ALL of your own work, this may not be important to you. I have cracked a lot of engines open and one thing I can say, emissions systems RUIN the durability of these engines (hence, the technology isn't quite there yet or they haven't figured it out). In the 90s we had more reliable diesels that got closer to the economy I'm getting. My old Cummins dually was in the high 20's, low 30's for mileage. Why are the new pickups in the mid teens? If it is ultimately a ploy to get gas pickups more sales due to emissions harming mileage and reliability, they succeeded. I believe in lowering emissions, but it should be implemented in more gradual stages so we aren't going backwards.



Mvlab said:


> First- don't believe blindly in "rates" or at least read fine print. Second- you tune the car either for fuel economy or for performance, not both. " Miracle chips" exist only in sellers advertisements. Call, well, Cobb, for example, and ask them to make an ecu map for the car without major modifications that satisfies both requirements and follow an expert advice where you should shove your demands.


That was true in carbureted engines, you can tune for both with electronic control, part throttle and full throttle are completely different parts of the calibration map. I've tuned many vehicles on full-standalone engine systems and all of my personal vehicles and you can get more mileage and SIGNIFICANTLY more power. It is how that power is used, if you increase the overall efficiency of an engine throughout all of it's power, you will increase cruising mileage (especially in diesels) and in high power zones you allow more power. This is on my pickup and is completely stock (engine wise.) That's 200hp more and around 600 ft-lbs more torque and doubled the mileage. My car on the other hand gained from 150hp and 163ft lbs to 389hp and 381 ft lbs, that was with injectors and mileage went from 36 to 48, in cruise. This was a gas engine, I do know if you keep your foot out of it, you can easily increase mileage. The problem with more power is more responsibility to not use it and drive like you did before, that's typically why people see a decrease.

If you disagree, come drive my pickup stock and then drive it tuned, I'll prove it.

BTW, I'm a professional tuner. I tune engines as part of my company and have been doing it for over 10 years.


----------



## pacifico

wildcoyote said:


> I had a link for you, but it won't let me post it.



can you send me a pm? I just start reading about diesel


----------



## UberDez

I'm somewhat new to diesel engines but even on my gas cars I see improved mileage for like driving. If I run hard it's gonna obviously loose mileage
But my bmw 335 in Denver dyno Ed at 270awhp & 300 awtq stock. I'm now pushing 430awhp and 450 awtq and my cruising highway mileage went from 23mpg to 26 mpg not a huge difference but a difference and I just had my car smogged for 2 years last month so all emissions equipment is still good

I just got really interested in diesels about a year ago and it's amazing what you can do with the them as far as power and efficiency


----------



## Robertk

the VW scandal really hurt diesel sales. 

Hybrid is currently the way to go, with plug in hybrid as the next big thing.


----------



## Zap

My stats are hwy/city combined (but mostly city). Turbo charged 2.5L. Looking @ Prius, Nero, and Ioniq when I retire my current vehicle next year in hopes of hitting 5.0 cents/mi or less.


----------



## AuntyUber

IERide said:


> When I'm driving I watch my gas-mileage like a hawk. My car has an instant/current milage screen and watching that graph dip down is like watching nickels and dimes blow out the exhaust pipe...
> 
> Right now my average is 33.6MPG over the last 500 miles or so.
> 
> Do you watch your mileage/do you care? And how many miles per gallon are you getting now/today based on your car or manual calculations (not based on what the sticker on the window said) ?


I have kept a gas log for months now. Best gas Shell nitro. Worst gas Cosco


----------



## Bigbadb91

2013 Jetta tdi, I get about 28-32 in city, 40-45 on highway


----------



## cjej71

emdeplam said:


> Mitsubishi mirage


NOICE! here'







s mine...lol


----------



## tohunt4me

AuntyUber said:


> I have kept a gas log for months now. Best gas Shell nitro. Worst gas Cosco


Wal Mart/Murphey gas is the Worst for mileage !



UberDezNutz said:


> I'm somewhat new to diesel engines but even on my gas cars I see improved mileage for like driving. If I run hard it's gonna obviously loose mileage
> But my bmw 335 in Denver dyno Ed at 270awhp & 300 awtq stock. I'm now pushing 430awhp and 450 awtq and my cruising highway mileage went from 23mpg to 26 mpg not a huge difference but a difference and I just had my car smogged for 2 years last month so all emissions equipment is still good
> 
> I just got really interested in diesels about a year ago and it's amazing what you can do with the them as far as power and efficiency


Especially if you have access to used cooking oil . . .
Free bio diesel !


----------



## UberBastid

I drive an 03 Avalon. I get about 22 to 23 MPG average. Long trips, highway 30 MPG.
I notice that if I drive too gently, I get worse mileage. Drive like a little old lady? Gently get away from a stop, accelerate slowly -- I get about 19 MPG. Kick her a little, get the speed up then let offa the gas ... 22 MPG. 
I've tested it several times.
I guess I'm lugging it down if I am too gentle with her.


----------



## MadTownUberD

UberBastid said:


> I drive an 03 Avalon. I get about 22 to 23 MPG average. Long trips, highway 30 MPG.
> I notice that if I drive too gently, I get worse mileage. Drive like a little old lady? Gently get away from a stop, accelerate slowly -- I get about 19 MPG. Kick her a little, get the speed up then let offa the gas ... 22 MPG.
> I've tested it several times.
> I guess I'm lugging it down if I am too gentle with her.


Some cars are geared that way. I noticed my 6-cylinder BMW tends to get better gas mileage at interstate speeds, even at higher RPM's (>3k), than at slower speeds and lower RPM's. It's like there's a sweet spot.

I used to be able to "hypermile" in my 4-cylinder Saturn SL by going between 25 and 30 mph in 5th gear in the city...as long as I didn't stop at any lights. Very low RPM's...below 2k.


----------



## wildcoyote

tohunt4me said:


> Especially if you have access to used cooking oil . . .
> Free bio diesel !


I am making up a centrifuge and refinery system for used motor oil. I have established a good used oil practice with 3 farmers that I'm friends with and will get close to 900 gallons of used oil every year. I just have to file the paperwork to pay road tax on the fuel I make. That should really bump down on the cost to fill up. Right now, the fuel I'm burning cost me 2.15/gal, but I should be able to cut that in half.


----------



## MadTownUberD

wildcoyote said:


> I am making up a centrifuge and refinery system for used motor oil. I have established a good used oil practice with 3 farmers that I'm friends with and will get close to 900 gallons of used oil every year. I just have to file the paperwork to pay road tax on the fuel I make. That should really bump down on the cost to fill up. Right now, the fuel I'm burning cost me 2.15/gal, but I should be able to cut that in half.


What do you do about viscosity breakdown?


----------



## tohunt4me

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do about viscosity breakdown?


Viscosity isnt an issue when using product for fuel.
Blending of mixture and avoiding coalescence with hydrates is more important with fuel.


----------



## bm1320

2015 Prius C 50-60mpg
415 miles driven a day. 8 gallon tank. Fill up once a day.


----------



## MadTownUberD

tohunt4me said:


> Viscosity isnt an issue when using product for fuel.
> Blending of mixture and avoiding coalescence with hydrates is more important with fuel.


Ah. I read the post too fast.


----------



## Klover

35 mpg 2009 altima hybrid


----------



## thatridesharegirl

2012 Prius II - 53 City / 47 Highway (probably because I'm going 75-80mph)
2017 Honda Accord Touring (V6) - 19 City / 35 Highway


----------



## Sydney Uber

231 Watts per km


----------



## Bubsie

Does using the A/C increase that much?


----------



## Snowblind

2008 ML 350 = 17 city/22 highway
2011 ML BlueTec =24 city/ (up to) 29 highway + 3 gallons of Ad blue every 15K.


----------



## newdriverintown

2014 Lexus 20/30 mpg city/highways miles. Have to put premium gas  ...


----------



## Hugo

2017 Toyota Highlander Hybrid - 27+ mpg, city/hwy combined, A/C on, regular gas.
_
Edit jan 25, 2018 -- improved to 28.3._


----------



## ITXLR8S

12.5 mpg Hellcat
46.2 mpg 2011 Prius


----------



## Remlap48.5

I drive a 2010 Civic, but I frankly don't care about mileage while Uber & Lyfting. It's hard to keep track of mileage when every ride has typically 2 to 3 sometimes 4 passengers involved. Plus I often Drive in very hilly sometimes mountainous areas. Too many variations involved.


----------



## UberBastid

Remlap48.5 said:


> I drive a 2010 Civic, but I frankly don't care about mileage while Uber & Lyfting. It's hard to keep track of mileage when every ride has typically 2 to 3 sometimes 4 passengers involved. Plus I often Drive in very hilly sometimes mountainous areas. Too many variations involved.


Ignorance IS bliss.


----------



## semi-retired

2013 Nissan Rogue

27 mpg Highway
24.5 mpg city

0 mpg -- while sitting in a parking lot trying to stay warm between rides, or at a stop light, or waiting at a px's house before they come out, sitting in a traffic jam because of road construction an accident or rush hour.


----------



## wildcoyote

semi-retired said:


> 2013 Nissan Rogue
> 
> 27 mpg Highway
> 24.5 mpg city
> 
> 0 mpg -- while sitting in a parking lot trying to stay warm between rides, or at a stop light, or waiting at a px's house before they come out, sitting in a traffic jam because of road construction an accident or rush hour.


If I'm sitting for a while and I'm creeping down a hill, I just turn the pickup off. I'm working on a switch to put on my stick so I can turn the HP pump off and and then turn it back on and start the truck with the clutch. This should be good for all coasting situations and add about 3-4mpg, maybe more. I'm hoping by the end of 2018 to hit 40mpg rural driving and 30 on the highway after the regearing I will be doing.

I already pickup up 1 mpg so far average over a month after doing:
Ball joints
U joints (axle shafts and front and rear axles)
brakes (front clips)
wheel bearings
new tires (upped a size 1" taller)
took out some weight from toolbox
Added doghouse for dog to ride (great tips btw) NYE a guy paid me 10 bucks to pet her (I would have let him do it for free lol)
new turbo speed sensor (for exhaust brake fix while pulling trailers)

total cost 57 dollars in parts and 5 new tires with warranty cost me 846 dollalrs.
took me 8 hours to do it all (including tires, have a tire machine).


----------



## Adieu

Snowblind said:


> 2008 ML 350 = 17 city/22 highway
> 2011 ML BlueTec =24 city/ (up to) 29 highway + 3 gallons of Ad blue every 15K.


DEF is not fuel

Also, walmart Supertech DEF poured into an AdBlue bottle (just unscrew the cap forcibly) does the trick just fine..... $11 / 2.5 gallons



MadTownUberD said:


> I used to be able to "hypermile" in my 4-cylinder Saturn SL by going between 25 and 30 mph in 5th gear in the city...as long as I didn't stop at any lights. Very low RPM's...below 2k.


2k rpm is low?????


----------



## Bubsie

wildcoyote said:


> If I'm sitting for a while and I'm creeping down a hill, I just turn the pickup off. I'm working on a switch to put on my stick so I can turn the HP pump off and and then turn it back on and start the truck with the clutch. This should be good for all coasting situations and add about 3-4mpg, maybe more. I'm hoping by the end of 2018 to hit 40mpg rural driving and 30 on the highway after the regearing I will be doing.
> 
> I already pickup up 1 mpg so far average over a month after doing:
> Ball joints
> U joints (axle shafts and front and rear axles)
> brakes (front clips)
> wheel bearings
> new tires (upped a size 1" taller)
> took out some weight from toolbox
> Added doghouse for dog to ride (great tips btw) NYE a guy paid me 10 bucks to pet her (I would have let him do it for free lol)
> new turbo speed sensor (for exhaust brake fix while pulling trailers)
> 
> total cost 57 dollars in parts and 5 new tires with warranty cost me 846 dollalrs.
> took me 8 hours to do it all (including tires, have a tire machine).


Can you describe the doghouse and dog? What vehicle? I would love to have a dog ride with me.


----------



## LUV2DR1VE4YOU

2014 Nissan Sentra SR, drive in PureDrive and Cruise Control, slow without punching the gas. I get 30+ in the city. Manufacturer states car can get 30/40


----------



## wildcoyote

Bubsie said:


> Can you describe the doghouse and dog? What vehicle? I would love to have a dog ride with me.


Large igloo doghouse, pure bred husky. She loves this cold weather. Pickup truck, since by uber's rules we can't have passengers she goes in the bed. Your local laws may vary.



Adieu said:


> DEF is not fuel
> 
> Also, walmart Supertech DEF poured into an AdBlue bottle (just unscrew the cap forcibly) does the trick just fine..... $11 / 2.5 gallons
> 
> 2k rpm is low?????


I never needed def, I cruise around town between 900 and 1400rpm.


----------



## robstv

2017 Civic turbo hatchback, 32mpg city when I beat on it, 47mpg highway with cruise set to 67, on cheap 87 octane gas.


----------



## b100

50mpg 2013 prius


----------

